# Benzing Live system???



## Kalkbl (May 10, 2010)

Any word on the new Benzing live system??
Rumor has it that some clubs are already using it here in the states?


----------



## Kalkbl (May 10, 2010)

BUMP up to top


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Wow this is interesting. The birds carry GPS and the lofts have antennas which relay the info in real time. I guess they probably could track the birds so you may never lose one again.


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

tjc1 said:


> Wow this is interesting. The birds carry GPS and the lofts have antennas which relay the info in real time. I guess they probably could track the birds so you may never lose one again.


Affordibility would be key here. Wonder what it costs.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Siegels and Son,will be selling them,I guess,since they are distributers for Benzing E-Clocks etc....Alamo


----------



## kalapati (Aug 29, 2006)

V-John said:


> Affordibility would be key here. Wonder what it costs.





Alamo said:


> Siegels and Son,will be selling them,I guess,since they are distributers for Benzing E-Clocks etc....Alamo



i would love to have this system... i will have the live update of who clocked first (considering everyone has the device)... plus it would save me time and Gas going to the club for a clock knockoff.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

here's more info i found on the web from Flapdoodle:

http://www.pigeonracingforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=129&p=794


Benzing Live
by Tom Brasher » Wed Jul 25, 2012 3:22 pm

Ed Minvielle and a couple of guys from Benzing came out to do a meeting at a local club. I did not go but here is the just of it:

They are in the final stages of developing a module that goes between your M1 clock and your antenna and sends your race data to the Internet within a few seconds of clocking. The Benzing Live device contains a SIM card that broadcasts directly to the Internet, so you do not need any Internet connection to use it. The SIM card is registered to an individual flyer, but can be shared by one flyer who flies only Old Birds and a second flyer who flies only Young Birds.

A small GPS unit attached to the clock sends latitude/longitude of the clock along with the race data; this would resolve the security issue of some organizations that are concerned about clocks being moved from the measured coordinates of the loft. Minvielle also noted an issue with non-Benzing “copy” chip rings that do not assign an unique 4-digit code to the ring during countermarking. The “BR” type Benzing rings will be phased out and only the new “PRO” Benzing rings will be accepted by the Benzing equipment starting January 1, 2015. PRO rings generate unique 4-digit codes each time, and the printed clock data verifies that the codes matched when the birds were clocked. The PRO rings also cost less and are more sensitive.

Benzing Live probably will be operational in 2013 Old Birds. They have been testing it in Taiwan for the past 7 years and will be testing soon in some U.S. lofts. The device costs $470 and the service is $100 per year. The first year of service is free upon purchase of the device.

Benzing will seek approval from AU to feed directly into WinSpeed so flyers would not have to drive to their clubhouse for final knockoffs. This alone would offset the $100 per year service fee for many flyers. (Any flyer who did not have the Benzing Live device would be able to do their final knockoff next week when they go to the clubhouse for countermarking of the next race.) Meanwhile, the club’s combined preliminary results would be available online in real time as birds are clocked by the various flyers.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





here's a diagram from benzing site:














kalapati
San Diego


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Maybe some of you racers could become testers and get some sort of discount.


----------



## Matt M (Mar 2, 2011)

tjc1 said:


> Wow this is interesting. The birds carry GPS and the lofts have antennas which relay the info in real time. I guess they probably could track the birds so you may never lose one again.


No that's not quite the system -- it's not GPS on each bird in the race, technology not there yet. But this would be a step forward for sure, live clocking and central broadcast across the internet as the birds come in kind of like some of the Wincompanion live clocking that some of the clubs and one loft races use.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

kalapati said:


> i would love to have this system... i will have the live update of who clocked first (considering everyone has the device)... plus it would save me time and Gas going to the club for a clock knockoff.
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


This sounds like another way to make pigeon flying a lot more convenient. Of course it does add additional cost, just like most anything else, it will cost money. And for those where money is the big obstacle for them, this will make the sport "too expensive". As I can see how it would add couple bucks $$ a week to cost of racing pigeons. From my perspective, it sounds like a great way to eliminate that afternoon trip to the club house that breaks up the day. This way they can just mail the diplomas to you !


----------



## parrisc (Feb 14, 2007)

If I am reading this right, every flyer would have to have this GPS unit. That's going to be a hard sell. However it doesn't take many saved trips on Sunday to pay for it with gas at $4 per gallon. For me 90 miles round trip x 18 trips = / 18mpg =90 gallons x $4pg = $360 plus your time spend. I would go for one.


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

The only problem I see with the unit is everyong in combine would need to be using Benzing clocks. My combine is still about 50% manual also.  I don't see it in the future, in my combine.


----------



## carrera mike (Nov 15, 2014)

Edited... got my answer... sorry to bring back this old thread.


----------



## Matt M (Mar 2, 2011)

Our club will have 4 guys testing a Benzing Live system this coming OB season and I will be one of the ones testing it out. Will be happy to fill anyone in on how it goes if interested.


----------



## lawman (Jul 19, 2005)

Matt M said:


> No that's not quite the system -- it's not GPS on each bird in the race, technology not there yet. But this would be a step forward for sure, live clocking and central broadcast across the internet as the birds come in kind of like some of the Wincompanion live clocking that some of the clubs and one loft races use.


Yes Win Companion works very well on many one loft races, I am not aware of it being used in any clubs however. 

This brings up an issue about the cost of pigeon racing getting to the point where many fanciers are simply getting priced out of the competition due to the ever incresing costs of clocking systems, feed, medicines, you name it.... can we say electronic age of wooden clocks alterered to open so time stamps could be changed....

This does not even get into the issue of how if you can electronically swipe the memory of a clocking module without it creating a hard fault, whats to stop you from electronically sending bad information back into said module without it altering the knock off sheet. The fact that some here say it would negate the need for knock off sheets altogether tells me one thing only... no printout would be made to verify the information...... can we say electronic age of wooden clocks altered in such a way as to allow the fancier to alter the information


----------



## Matt M (Mar 2, 2011)

WinCompanion live electronic clocking is being used by the Central Oregon RPC which is where the creator of WinCompanion flys. Works very well and I've watched their races live online before. Pretty slick.




lawman said:


> Yes Win Companion works very well on many one loft races, I am not aware of it being used in any clubs however.
> 
> This brings up an issue about the cost of pigeon racing getting to the point where many fanciers are simply getting priced out of the competition due to the ever incresing costs of clocking systems, feed, medicines, you name it.... can we say electronic age of wooden clocks alterered to open so time stamps could be changed....
> 
> This does not even get into the issue of how if you can electronically swipe the memory of a clocking module without it creating a hard fault, whats to stop you from electronically sending bad information back into said module without it altering the knock off sheet. The fact that some here say it would negate the need for knock off sheets altogether tells me one thing only... no printout would be made to verify the information...... can we say electronic age of wooden clocks altered in such a way as to allow the fancier to alter the information


----------



## carrera mike (Nov 15, 2014)

lawman said:


> .....This brings up an issue about the cost of pigeon racing getting to the point where many fanciers are simply getting priced out of the competition due to the ever incresing costs of clocking systems, feed, medicines, you name it.... can we say electronic age of wooden clocks alterered to open so time stamps could be changed....


AMEN! This "Live" system actually charges ANOTHER $100 per year subscription(to be able to see the real time results). This is after you already pay $1200+ for the M1, and another $200 for the "Benzing Live"unit! :-(


----------



## Matt M (Mar 2, 2011)

Totally agree the startup costs involved in the clocks / pads, equipment can be a big obstacle and makes it's so hard to get started. I'm sure that's a big reason why we don't have any young flyers in our club. But most of the clock systems only have 1 authorized U.S. distributor which means there's no competitive pricing and they can charge whatever they like.



carrera mike said:


> AMEN! his "Live" system actually charges ANOTHER $100 per year subscription(to be able to see the real time results). This is after you already pay $1200+ for the M1, and another $200 for the "Benzing Live"unit! :-(


----------



## lawman (Jul 19, 2005)

Matt M said:


> WinCompanion live electronic clocking is being used by the Central Oregon RPC which is where the creator of WinCompanion flys. Works very well and I've watched their races live online before. Pretty slick.


Well Matt I stand corrected then on it being used in clubs or combines, I am aware there are those in the greater inland valley here in so california that want to make it to where everyone has to be on line with a simalr system desidned to be used with unikon clocking systems. however unless or rather untill the prices come down to a level that makes it available to all fliers I would have to vote against its maditory use.


----------



## Matt M (Mar 2, 2011)

Didn't mean to correct you I was just saying that there was at least once club using WinCompanion. They are the only club I know of but there may be others.

I totally agree with you on the costs. Getting a member set up with a clock and antenna pad alone is a huge initial investment. And I have a feeling we are a long way away from any mandatory requirements because of the extra financial burden that would be expected, for some that would be unfair to be mandatory.

The Benzing Live system requires that the flyer have an M-1 clock which means the 50% of our members that are still on Atis are not compliant. So if you don't have an M-1 you are looking at the cost of trade-in or upgrade your old unit and pad. Even if you have an M-1 there is the cost of the separate Live unit which is fairly expensive, plus it takes a SIM card that requires cell service to operate. So there's a monthly subscription for the cell service, first year of service is free but after that will probably be $11 or $12 per month. Since you only need it for racing/training not sure yet if you would be able to turn off/on the service during months you are not flying or training.

Maybe a flyer in a spread out combine who spends quite a bit in gas every weekend driving to/from the club would be able to justify the costs, but at this time it's more of an expensive convenience rather than a necessity. Maybe we will find that this is the best thing since sliced bread, we shall see...




lawman said:


> Well Matt I stand corrected then on it being used in clubs or combines, I am aware there are those in the greater inland valley here in so california that want to make it to where everyone has to be on line with a simalr system desidned to be used with unikon clocking systems. however unless or rather untill the prices come down to a level that makes it available to all fliers I would have to vote against its maditory use.


----------



## carrera mike (Nov 15, 2014)

Ok, I bit the bullet on the Benzing-live! Love it so far! Its awesome how I get swift updates on my phone! $350 including the 1yr of subscription...

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=31788&stc=1&d=1427557135


----------



## Lovelace (Jan 10, 2008)

I have the Benzing Live because I work offshore and I am not home for all races, I just log in and see when my birds land on the landing board, I can also add Lat and Long and it will calculate speeds for each bird, there is a map that comes up to show the line of flight from point A to B, and you can also see everyone in the world that has a benzing Live.
It cost 500 dollars first year free with sims card 112 dollars a year after that.


----------

